# Self portrait!



## Alex_B (Dec 5, 2007)

me on a webcam some years ago


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow - I am impressed!
You!
So clearly to be seen!
From now on I would definitely recognise you if you passed me in the street and I'd shout out: "Hey, hallo Dr Alexander!!!!"


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 5, 2007)

oh man alex! you look so unbelievably hot in that picture!!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 5, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> oh man alex! you look so unbelievably hot in that picture!!!!



I knew this image would be the key to your house of sensual desires!




:lmao:


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 5, 2007)

i think i just melted

:flirty:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 5, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> i think i just melted
> 
> :flirty:



now you make me blush :blushing:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 6, 2007)

hmm .. so I attracted two girls in this thread


----------



## doenoe (Dec 6, 2007)

i expected alot, but i never expected you to be a mountain


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 6, 2007)

:lmao:

I am the small guy in front of the building!


----------



## doenoe (Dec 6, 2007)

ooooohhh, well yeah....that makes perfect sense


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 6, 2007)

this was at almost the northernmost point of sweden .. and i told someone when i would be where this webcam is ... so she just recorded all the images and i really happened to be on one of them


----------



## doenoe (Dec 6, 2007)

hehehe thats pretty cool.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 6, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> :lmao:
> 
> I am the small guy in front of the building!


i actually never saw you in the picture and to be honest, i thought you were standing to the left of the stack on the right on top of the roof. i also thought it was weird that you were on the roof.

i feel slightly embarrassed. lol.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 6, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> i actually never saw you in the picture and to be honest, i thought you were standing to the left of the stack on the right on top of the roof. i also thought it was weird that you were on the roof.
> 
> i feel slightly embarrassed. lol.





so that means you think some rooftop structures more attractive than me  

And this one


spiffybeth said:


> oh man alex! you look so unbelievably hot in that picture!!!!


I can just forget


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 6, 2007)

Very cool that your friend recorded it when you were actually on-screen.  I've gotta say, though, that it looks like a prison yard. Is there something you wanna tell us?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 6, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> I've gotta say, though, that it looks like a prison yard. Is there something you wanna tell us?




errm, this was the year of my great escape ....


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 6, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> so that means you think some rooftop structures more attractive than me
> 
> And this one
> 
> I can just forget



oh no, alex! :hugs:

now that ive _actually_ seen you, youre even hotter than i thought! i just melted all over again!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 6, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> oh no, alex! :hugs:
> 
> now that ive _actually_ seen you, youre even hotter than i thought! i just melted all over again!



:hugs:

and there is so much snow to melt on that picture


----------



## doenoe (Dec 6, 2007)

ok guys, knock it off. We allready have enough problems with the whole Greenhouse effect thing and melting ice. 
Must i remind you that Holland is actually beneath sea-level. All that melting ice doesnt really help....ok.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 6, 2007)

well, what we melt close to the pole, you have to freeze in Holland! Just raise your level by lots of layers of snow!

great idea, isn't it??

no? .. hmm


----------

